# Upgrading Daughters PC



## Durvelle27 (Sep 20, 2021)

Its about that time to upgrade the daughters PC that is well past long in the tooth. She currently has a Athlon 860K build in a HTPC case with a 430W PSU. Her new PC will consist of a i7-6700K, MSI Z170A SLI Plus,  8GB DDR4, and a DIY PC case that I will do some custom vinyl on.















Now I do have a question, Will the 430W PSU suffice ?


----------



## cvaldes (Sep 20, 2021)

Generally speaking the graphics card is the biggest power draw. GPU manufacturers usually have a PSU recommendation (normally in the specs).

Check the website for your daughter's GPU card (something you didn't bother to mention) for an authoritative answer.

Also we have no idea whether or not you plan to upgrade her GPU in the future (another thing you didn't bother to mention). A PSU upgrade might be in order if you plan on installing a more power hungry graphics card in the future.

Best of luck.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2021)

If you are going to use the intel gpu on the processor, 430w is enough, since you didnt list any gpu.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 20, 2021)

cvaldes said:


> Generally speaking the graphics card is the biggest power draw. GPU manufacturers usually have a PSU recommendation (normally in the specs).
> 
> Check the website for your daughter's GPU card (something you didn't bother to mention) for an authoritative answer.
> 
> ...


I do plan to add a new GPU but for now it will be IGP


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> I do plan to add a new GPU but for now it will be IGP


Its more than enough, my cousin runs a 3060 with 400w, she had a 1070 with the same power supply.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 20, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Its more than enough, my cousin runs a 3060 with 400w, she had a 1070 with the same power supply.


This is her power supply






						Antec Basiq 430 Watt Power Supply BP430
					

Antec calls this power supply the Basiq BP430, but we do not see a whole lot basic about it. With ATX12V version 2.2 compliance, dual 12 volt rails, and the latest connectors like sata and pci express, this pretty far from basic. Enjoy the physical on-off switch, quiet operation, and the...




					www.atxpowersupplies.com


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> This is her power supply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I think her power supply is a evga model, I dont remember what model, I do remember its bronze rated. Her computer's processor is a ryzen 2600 non "x".


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 20, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> No, I think her power supply is a evga model, I dont remember what model, I do remember its bronze rated. Her computer's processor is a ryzen 2600 non "x".


No I was stating that is the PSU we have


----------



## Toothless (Sep 20, 2021)

I'd do with a better PSU, and only 8GB? My cat has more memory! I'm joking


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 20, 2021)

Your largest power draw is the 6700K, at 91W. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> No I was stating that is the PSU we have


ohhhh, i looked closer at the message. I see my mistake.


----------



## Muaadib (Sep 20, 2021)

PSU is fine for iGPU usage. However, you might want to upgrade it when you get a dGPU, depending on what you get.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2021)

Does your daughter's desktop already have the power supply installed? 
Maybe look at a better psu when you're ready to upgrade the next parts in the upgrade process.


----------



## docnorth (Sep 20, 2021)

If you trust your PSU, you still have headroom for a power efficient GPU up to 1650 super (and another 8gb RAM module, if I may suggest).


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I'd do with a better PSU, and only 8GB? My cat has more memory! I'm joking


I don't think she needs more than 8GB



yotano211 said:


> Does your daughter's desktop already have the power supply installed?
> Maybe look at a better psu when you're ready to upgrade the next parts in the upgrade process.


Yes this is a upgrade to replace her current rig


----------



## freeagent (Sep 21, 2021)

Sweet upgrade man. She will love it


----------



## Toothless (Sep 21, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> I don't think she needs more than 8GB
> 
> 
> Yes this is a upgrade to replace her current rig


Most don't need more than 8, however the difference between the two is becoming bigger and bigger.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 21, 2021)

I love seeing a father giving a daughters up grade the proper respect.  Kudos


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 21, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> I don't think she needs more than 8GB
> 
> 
> Yes this is a upgrade to replace her current rig


What kind of stuff does your daughter want to do on the desktop.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 21, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> What kind of stuff does your daughter want to do on the desktop.


She mostly a watch’s YouTube and game

Roblox, Minecraft, Fortnite, CoD, Rogue Company, Rocket Leauge, etc…




Toothless said:


> Most don't need more than 8, however the difference between the two is becoming bigger and bigger.


good thing is I can always add another 8GB stick down the line


----------



## Toothless (Sep 21, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> She mostly a watch’s YouTube and game
> 
> Roblox, Minecraft, Fortnite, CoD, Rogue Company, Rocket Leauge, etc…
> 
> ...


I mean, if it's 2x4 then sure. Minecraft is ram heavy and I'd say dual channel is a must. Nothing should ever be single unless that's all it supports.


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Sep 21, 2021)

As a father myself, salute on upgrading your daughter's rig.  Based off her usage, it's a solid upgrade with just the HD 530 iGPU.  430W is more than fine.  I've used Antec PSUs in the past with previous builds and had no issues.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I mean, if it's 2x4 then sure. Minecraft is ram heavy and I'd say dual channel is a must. Nothing should ever be single unless that's all it supports.


It’s a single 2666MHz 8GB stick


----------



## Jetster (Sep 21, 2021)

Its fine just make sure it has an SSD


----------



## Toothless (Sep 21, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> It’s a single 2666MHz 8GB stick


I would just do two sticks and be done now over doing it later. That's just me though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> I do plan to add a new GPU but for now it will be IGP



Bro the basiq 430 design is circa 2010, 360 or 384 Watts power for the 12V rail

Review the screenshot

I wouldn't put that on a CPU you will be overclocking.

It is delta which are decent.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 21, 2021)

As I think the igpu will be using the ram as its own gddr I would save yourself the hassle and get 2 sticks of 8gb.


----------



## lowrider_05 (Sep 21, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> As I think the igpu will be using the ram as its own gddr I would save yourself the hassle and get 2 sticks of 8gb.


Always get at least 2 Sticks of ram, just to have Dual Channel is a good performance boost.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I would just do two sticks and be done now over doing it later. That's just me though.


I might do that as it looks like she won’t be getting a dGPU


eidairaman1 said:


> Bro the basiq 430 design is circa 2010, 360 or 384 Watts power for the 12V rail
> 
> Review the screenshot
> 
> ...


Any PSU suggestions 


lowrider_05 said:


> Always get at least 2 Sticks of ram, just to have Dual Channel is a good performance boost.


I’ll do that


----------



## Ferd (Sep 21, 2021)

Since it’s igpu for now, psu is good enough and plz upgrade the ram to dual channel , in the future that psu might have to go , keep that in mind while planning for your gpu upgrade 
Good luck


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> I might do that as it looks like she won’t be getting a dGPU
> 
> Any PSU suggestions
> 
> I’ll do that


I'd look at the other models


			https://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page673.htm
		


Actually Id look at XFX for PSUs






						XFX - PSU Review Database
					

XFX - PSU Review Database



					www.realhardtechx.com


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 21, 2021)

Ferd said:


> Since it’s igpu for now, psu is good enough and plz upgrade the ram to dual channel , in the future that psu might have to go , keep that in mind while planning for your gpu upgrade
> Good luck


Going 2 buy one more 8GB stick



eidairaman1 said:


> I'd look at the other models
> 
> 
> https://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page673.htm
> ...


I forgot they made PSUs


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> I don't think she needs more than 8GB


As long as she not doing any heavy gaming, yeah that'll be good....but...


Durvelle27 said:


> It’s a single 2666MHz 8GB stick


..that is a bit iffy. It'll work, but performance will suffer...


Durvelle27 said:


> Going 2 buy one more 8GB stick


...Excellent!

Before offering a PSU recommendation, what GPU do you intend to pair up with that system?


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi,
Memory should be bought in kits 2x8gb or 4x8gb/... not one stick at a time that is just begging for issues.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Memory should be bought in kits 2x8gb or 4x8gb/... not one stick at a time that is just begging for issues.


As long as he buys a matching stick, IE same model number, he'll be fine.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> As long as she not doing any heavy gaming, yeah that'll be good....but...
> 
> ..that is a bit iffy. It'll work, but performance will suffer...
> 
> ...


As of now just IGP as current prices are ridiculous even for old GPUs


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> As of now just IGP as current prices are ridiculous even for old GPUs


You may want to consider something like an EVGA GTX560 2GB;








						Nvidia gtx 560 2gb Graphics Card  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">gtx 560 2gb Graphics Card.</p> <br> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Tested working </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Thanks for looking!</p>



					www.ebay.com
				



$58 shipped

Or a GTX 670 2GB EVGA FTW;








						EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW 2GB GDDR5 Video Graphics Card GPU  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW 2GB GDDR5 Video Graphics Card GPU at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



$79 shipped

Or an EVGA GTX 760 SC 2GB;








						EVGA Nvidia GTX 760 SuperClocked 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI-E. Model 02G-P4-2761-KR  | eBay
					

EVGA Nvidia GTX 760 SuperClocked 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI-E. Model 02G-P4-2761-KR.



					www.ebay.com
				




These are just examples, but each of them would be leaps and bounds better than Intel IGP and they all are reasonably priced given current market conditions.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You may want to consider something like an EVGA GTX560 2GB;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of these are dead end and won't be supported anymore


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> All of these are dead end and won't be supported anymore


They're less of a dead end than an Intel IGP and the 670 & 760 are still currently supported by the NVidia unified driver set. All would be a greatly better option to the IGP. None of them will break that PSU either. Only suggestions though...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> They're less of a dead end than an Intel IGP and the 670 & 760 are still currently supported by the NVidia unified driver set. All would be a greatly better option to the IGP. None of them will break that PSU either. Only suggestions though...


Not dead end in terms of power but support. Nvidia is dropping support for the 600/700 series in October and won't be making drivers for them anymore.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 21, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Not dead end in terms of power but support. Nvidia is dropping support for the 600/700 series in October and won't be making drivers for them anymore.


Just because there is no support doesn't mean it won't work. I've got cards that have had no support for years that work fine.

If you do decide to upgrade the power supply to something of quality and something recent, I may be able to help with the gpu as a temporary fix.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Just because there is no support doesn't mean it won't work. I've got cards that have had no support for years that work fine.
> 
> If you do decide to upgrade the power supply to something of quality and something recent, I may be able to help with the gpu as a temporary fix.


I ordered a EVGA SuperNova 650W and a second 8GB DDR4 stick. Trying to do this right


----------



## Toothless (Sep 21, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> I ordered a EVGA SuperNova 650W and a second 8GB DDR4 stick. Trying to do this right


Lemme see if I can get some alcohol and q-tips to clean this GTX580 then. Soda spilled on it by previous previous owner and I couldn't be arsed til now to clean it proper.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Not dead end in terms of power but support. Nvidia is dropping support for the 600/700 series in October and won't be making drivers for them anymore.


While that's fair,...


Toothless said:


> Just because there is no support doesn't mean it won't work. I've got cards that have had no support for years that work fine.


...this.
All three of those cards will work fine for several more years and are a good value ATM. To turn your nose up at them because they're older is unwise, especially given that even the 560 will kick the crap out of that IGP and the 670 will take the kicking to the next level..


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> While that's fair,...
> 
> ...this.
> All three of those cards will work fine for several more years and are a good value ATM. To turn your nose up at them because they're older is unwise, especially given that even the 560 will kick the crap out of that IGP and the 670 will take the kicking to the next level..


I guess that is a good point. In my eyes as long as it works and shes happy, that's all the matters


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> In my eyes as long as it works and shes happy, that's all the matters


That's the most important thing!


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 22, 2021)

PSU is fine up to GTX 1660 Super, which is plenty for a i7 6700k build


----------



## thesmokingman (Sep 22, 2021)

Daughter is rocking my old 3900xt and old gtx1070. Son got a 5800x and another old titan xp. My old gear goes to them before being eventually sold off.

At first I disabled half the cores on the 3900xt. And then one day I got a request from her for moar power! I was like what? Almost teared up while re-enabling the cores.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2021)

Case finally arrived, so I can start getting things installed


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 23, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Case finally arrived, so I can start getting things installed
> 
> View attachment 217922
> View attachment 217923
> ...


I actually like the color.


----------



## Hyderz (Sep 23, 2021)

cant wait for the finished build


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> I actually like the color.


I’m going to use the Cricut to add some custom vinyls to the case.

One of the custom vinyls


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2021)

More custom vinyl


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

Are you going to put the "Princess" graphic on the glass panel?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are you going to put the "Princess" graphic on the glass panel?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> View attachment 218170


Not to pick on your artistic placement but it's not straight.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Not to pick on your artistic placement but it's not straight.


I know it’s not


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> I know it’s not


I dont think she will care


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> I dont think she will care


 Not even the slightest. Heck her last case just a basic case in black. Just plain


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Not even the slightest. Heck her last case just a basic case in black. Just plain


You gave me an idea for a case mod, it will make picking a case out for my lady easier to boot.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> I know it’s not


It's all good. She's going to love it!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

I remember when my grandfather made we a go kart as a kid from his old lawnmower it was just a sheet of ply with some wheels and a motor but it was the best thing in the world to me, times have changed but the appreciation kids get when they are given something handmade by a loved one I hope never changes.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2021)

The last vinyl


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> The last vinyl View attachment 218184


Gotta have a unicorn. 

One thing that annoys me about alot of these cases though is that top magnetic filter, alot of cases have them these days but none are colour coded to the cases all of them are black and the plastic mesh comes in all colours. I've had to buy a roll of white and red for previous cases and make my own


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> The last vinyl View attachment 218184


She is going to adore you for the effort you put in to this system. At least she should!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Gotta have a unicorn.
> 
> One thing that annoys me about alot of these cases though is that top magnetic filter, alot of cases have them these days but none are colour coded to the cases all of them are black and the plastic mesh comes in all colours. I've had to buy a roll of white and red for previous cases and make my own


That’s the last things that annoys me. What really annoys me is cable management this case absolutely sucks. Routing points are in the worse locations and there’s little room.





lexluthermiester said:


> She is going to adore you for the effort you put in to this system. At least she should!


One thing I’ll say. She’s very appreciative


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> That’s the last things that annoys me. What really annoys me is cable management this case absolutely sucks. Routing points are in the worse locations and there’s little room.
> View attachment 218189
> 
> One thing I’ll say. She’s very appreciative


My current case destroyed any of my preconceived ideas of cable management it has none, nothing at all to thread through or ziptie too despite that cable management was extremely fun


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> My current case destroyed any of my preconceived ideas of cable management it has none, nothing at all to thread through or ziptie too despite that cable management was extremely fun


At this point won’t be any zip ties. Just going to put the side cover on. Can’t see it


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> At this point won’t be any zip ties. Just going to put the side cover on. Can’t see it


That's a bonus I haven't got one on my case


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> That's a bonus I haven't got one on my case


Side covers save me every time 

her rig next to mine


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Gotta have a unicorn.


I see no unicorn on your case.....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2021)

more pics






More


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 27, 2021)

Final pieces coming

decided to get her a GTX 670 4GB until the GPU market comes back down. But it should be more than enough for the games she plays at 1080P


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Final pieces coming
> 
> decided to get her a GTX 670 4GB until the GPU market comes back down. But it should be more than enough for the games she plays at 1080P
> 
> ...


Did you get a 2GB or 4GB version? Either way that card will provide her a very solid computing experience!
Oops..


----------



## Toothless (Sep 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Did you get a 2GB or 4GB version? Either way that card will provide her a very solid computing experience!








  It's okay bud. I'm lacking the magic powers of caffeine too,


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

Toothless said:


> It's okay bud. I'm lacking the magic powers of caffeine too,


Oops! The pictures are so large that the screen scrolled past the top comment...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2021)

She’s up and running


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> She’s up and running
> 
> View attachment 218465
> View attachment 218466


That screen doesn't look good. Everything ok? Case looks excellent! Did you find Pink LED fans or is it white shining through?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That screen doesn't look good. Everything ok? Case looks excellent! Did you find Pink LED fans or is it white shining through?


It was transitioning to the Windows install screen

no it is a RGB strip built into the front panel and it’s Pink or whatever color I choose


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 3, 2021)

Updated pic of inside 

So far she is very happy with the rig. She mostly been on Fortnite and Minecraft. Even talked me into playing Fortnite with her for the past few days


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I remember when my grandfather made we a go kart as a kid from his old lawnmower it was just a sheet of ply with some wheels and a motor but it was the best thing in the world to me, times have changed but the appreciation kids get when they are given something handmade by a loved one I hope never changes.


Yeah i got Spoiled 28 years ago with a Gokart with a 1950s fiberglass corvette body.



ThaiTaffy said:


> My current case destroyed any of my preconceived ideas of cable management it has none, nothing at all to thread through or ziptie too despite that cable management was extremely fun


Try doing cable routing in an Antec SX830


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah i got Spoiled 28 years ago with a Gokart with a 1950s fiberglass corvette body.


Ok now your showing off mine was ghetto





eidairaman1 said:


> Try doing cable routing in an Antec SX830


That would be about on par with my case if there wasn't the fact that mines about a ¼ of the size.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 3, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah i got Spoiled 28 years ago with a Gokart with a 1950s fiberglass corvette body.
> 
> 
> Try doing cable routing in an Antec SX830


Ehhh I’ll have you beat. I’m also building a custom Chopper for my daughter. Going to slap a Honda 212cc motor on it with some spoke wheels


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 4, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Ok now your showing off mine was ghettoView attachment 219300
> 
> 
> That would be about on par with my case if there wasn't the fact that mines about a ¼ of the size.


Fact is you had a go kart, idk how many would have 1 under 12 yo


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 4, 2021)

!@#$ I would have killed for a kart when I was that age!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 4, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Fact is you had a go kart, idk how many would have 1 under 12 yo


I did but I built it myself with a lawn edger engine. Than I got a pocket bike that I crashed a few weeks later.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

One ran off one of these beasts.




No gearbox just a cone clutch I was pretty old in that photo I think we first built it when I was around 5 or 6 it was rear wheel drive and had so much power when I was small that it would wheelie most of the time so my grandfather made a bumper out of lead pipe. I also learnt to walk with the same engine fitted to an old toy pram it didn't do anything but make noise and smoke.



Making things for kids is the best, makers love it and the kids so keep up to good work @Durvelle27


----------

